# Nicotine May Lead to Discovery of New Weight-Loss Drugs



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Nicotine May Lead to Discovery of New Weight-Loss Drugs, Scientists Say by Elizabeth Lopatto Smoking cigarettes, even with its health risks, has long been used as a way to shed pounds. Now scientists have discovered how the habit suppresses appetite, pointing the way for potential weight-loss drugs. Nicotine, the addictive substance in cigarettes, quells appetite [...]

*Read More...*


----------

